# الأقسام التقنية > أخبار التكنولوجيا وجديد الحاسوب >  6 نصائح مهمة للحصول على كلمة مرور آمنة

## saousana

منذ اعلان شركة Microsoft عن حصول القراصنة على اكثر من 10,000 كلمة مرور لحسابات المستخدمين في Hotmail و نشرها على الانترنت يبدو ان الحصول على كلمة مرور امنة و غير قابلة للاختراق من قبل القراصنة اصبح امرا ملحا .

- استخدم مزيجا من الارقام و الحروف مضيفا بعض الحروف بالرسم الكبير , كمثال عوضا عن كلمة 19peach place (بدون المسافات ) يمكن استخدام one9peacHplace  .

2- الف جملة ما و خذ الحروف الاولى من كل كلمة مثل Zachary Taylor was the twelfth president of the United States لتصبح ZTwt12potUS .

3-استخدم مولد كلمات المرور حيث يمكنك ان تجد مثل هذه التطبيقات على شبكة الانترنت مثل تطبيق Strong Password Generator .

4-اذا اخترت كلمة مرور و لم تتأكد من قوتها يمكنك التحقق منها عبر تطبيق Microsoft Password Checker .

5- اختر كلمة مرور لكل موقع و لا تجعل جميع المواقع بكلمة مرور واحدة .

6- عند اختيار كلمات السر يجب عليك حفظها في مكان امن كي لا تنساها , احفظ كلمات السر على ورقة و لاتحفظها على جهاز الكمبيوتر .

وبتمنى الامان للجميع 
 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## شذى الياسمين

شكرا عالنصائح الرائعه .. لاني حاطه كلمة مرور وحده لكل شي ..
موضوع رائع و مفيد ..

----------

